# TDI on meth? ad your set-up and experiances good/bad



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

looking into water/meth for my 04 2.0 Passat TDI. Additional power is secondary to MPG as far as what I'm after. 

What unit do you have? How does it perform, H.P., M.P.G., cost, good/bad? yadda yadda

TIA


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

anyone???


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Probably better to find and ask in TDI specific forums honestly.


----------

